
Drop Table Companies Ltd - FBISurveillance
https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10542519
======
notahacker
The registrant himself: [https://pizzey.me/blog/no-i-didnt-try-to-break-
companies-hou...](https://pizzey.me/blog/no-i-didnt-try-to-break-companies-
house/)

~~~
Moodles
Nice of the author to be careful with the joke. I seriously hope company name
x'); DROP TABLE 'Companies';-- wouldn't work either though

------
ddtaylor
Someone also has a "DROP TABLE" license plate, apparently it once worked
against a scanner too.

[https://hackaday.com/2014/04/04/sql-injection-fools-speed-
tr...](https://hackaday.com/2014/04/04/sql-injection-fools-speed-traps-and-
clears-your-record/)

~~~
w4tson
The “,0,0” makes me think the person had inside knowledge

~~~
lallysingh
Or they started adding parameters until some test procedure started working.

------
dang
Discussed in 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13280494](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13280494)

------
Dowwie
Bobby Tables. Founder, CEO.

------
hoppelhase
I always keep multiple bobby table contacts in multiple variations in my
address book in case it gets leaked somehow.

------
Toine
Is there any example of SQL injections that worked IRL ? That's so funny.

~~~
roywiggins
There's the stories of people named Null that make various systems crash or
reject them, probably because they coerce to strings before checking for a
"null" value.

~~~
littlestymaar
I had a classmate named «Faux» (which means “false” in French) and it caused
many bugs with Excels spreadsheets in our school.

~~~
Noumenon72
Just having those Unicode characters in his name is bad enough!

------
jpfr
Obligatory xkcd: [https://xkcd.com/327/](https://xkcd.com/327/)

~~~
nsgf
LITTLE BOBBY TABLES you say?
[https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/11244754](https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/11244754)

------
timvdalen
Looks like it didn't work!

------
hectormalot
Is this even real? I can only imagine the look at the chambers of commerce
when somebody registered this.

Also, this looks a typical system that would be vulnerable to this. At least
where I live the details are always entered by a clerk, the systems are old
and were never meant to be used directly by outside parties.

~~~
pizzeys
It was online so no 'looks' but I did end up having a very odd phone call at
one point.

~~~
chatmasta
In all seriousness, doesn't this cause problems for you when registering for
bank accounts, or trying to do any business activity with your company name? I
think the whole thing is hilarious, I just can't believe it seems like you're
actually _using_ the company!

~~~
pizzeys
Haha! Yes, that reaction happens a lot - a friend tried to discourage me from
doing it actually for that reason, but I told him I'd just rename it if it
became burdensome. So far it has only been a little bit burdensome.

Bank account was actually incredibly easy, that is the one I expected to be
difficult, too. I had no problems at all, I made an account with the usual
process. Should note I'm using one of those new-fangled 'challenger banks' so
they're probably quite tech savvy/their systems aren't 50 years old, that
probably helped.

The worst one has been the domain name, oddly. I wanted to get the .ltd.uk
domain name (only available to registered companies in the UK) to basically
complete/highlight the joke. But, I have been waiting for over a year or
something now for it to actually be registered, it keeps being rejected by the
registrar (there is a weird validation process to make sure you're a real
company, etc). I could have sped it up by trying with a better registrar who
are more aggressive at getting things done, probably, I had a few offers from
smaller registrars - but I just went for the .co.uk in the end instead.

